# Neuer Monitor - FullHD vs 1680x1050



## Scathis (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

ein neuer Bildschirm muss her. Und die Entscheidung fällt mir wirklich schwer. Vor allem da die Preise alle sehr dicht beieinander liegen. Egal ob 24" oder 22", FullHD Auflösung oder doch nur 1680x1050. Mit HDMI oder ohne etc etc.

Von Sachen wie Kontrast, Bildquali, Reaktionszeit usw mal abgesehen.... Am liebsten wär mir natürlich einer mit HDMI und FullHD, aber jetzt kommt meine Sorge: denn das würde heissen, dass ich in Zukunft immer nur die teuersten Grakas kaufen müsste, oder sogar gleich 2 davon  Zumindest wenn ich die Spiele in hohen Details und vernünftiger Framerate spielen möchte. Das gibt mein Budget aber auf Dauer nicht her, und deshalb meine Frage:
Kann man auf einem 24" bzw einem Monitor mit hoher nativer Auflösung (1080p +) es so einrichten, dass man auch in 1680x1050 oder auch 1280x1024 spielen kann?  Und am besten auch ohne merklichen Qualitätsverlust oder Performanceeinbrüche oder Kompatibilätsschwierigkeiten und ohne dass das Bild irgendwie verzerrt wird? 

Und dann noch ne Frage: Wie gross wäre denn so ungefähr der Performanceunterschied zu meiner momentanen nativen Auflösung von 1280x1024? Meine Graka ist eine 8800 GT


----------



## Edguy (17. September 2009)

Das Einstellen ist kein Problem. Wenn ein TFT eine andere/niedrigere Auflösung darstellt, als seine native Auflösung, dann spricht man von Interpolation. Ob ein Monitor "gut" interpoliert oder schlecht kannst du am besten in Testberichten nachlesen (zB auf prad.de). Mit Einbußen in Sachen Bildschärfe musst du aber immer rechnen, beim einen mehr beim anderen weniger. 

Wie gut die GT mit der  höheren Auflösung zurecktkommt, liegt wohl immer am jeweiligen Spiel, müssen doch rund ein Drittel mehr Bildpunkte dargestellt werden. Ob man jetzt pauschal sagen kann, dass sich die Frameraten um 30 % reduzieren, will ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## Scathis (17. September 2009)

Upps... Missverständnis^^

Mein Fehler. Ich meinte nicht, dass die niedrigere Auflösung über den ganzen Bildschirm dargestellt werden soll. Sondern, dass es zB in der Mitte dargestellt wird und die Ränder aussen bleiben dann halt schwarz. Wie diese schwarzen Balken wie man sie aus Filmen kennt. 

Also wenn ich zb ein 24" Display mit FullHD Auflösung habe, dann würd ich für die meisten Anwendungen die native Auflösung natürlich lassen. Wenn ich aber spiele dann würd ich auf eine niedrigere Auflösung umschalten, aber so, dass der Bildausschnitt verkleinert wird, also nicht mehr das ganze Display genutzt wird. Das müsste dann quasi so aussehen, als würd ich an einem kleineren Monitor spielen^^

(Sorry, weiss nicht wie ichs beschreiben soll, ich kenn da die Fachausdrücke nicht  )

Ja und ich wollt dann gerne wissen, ob sowas möglich ist, mit welchem Monitor, was man da machen muss usw.


----------



## Edguy (17. September 2009)

Ahh.... ok.

Da gibt es auch verschiedene. Viele machen bei kleineren Auflösungen grundsätzlich Vollbild, im schlimmsten Fall ist es dann auch noch verzerrt, andere haben das zum Auswählen im Hardwaremenü oder im Treiber. Aber auch diese Infos kann man bei Prad finden.

Mir war das u.a. auch wichtig und entschied mich damals für HP; beim w2207h kann man im Menü des Monitors entscheiden, wie das Bild mit kleinerer Auflösung wiedergegeben werden soll.


----------



## mayo (17. September 2009)

Das wird einfach über den Treibe eingestellt.
Bei deiner Nvidia zb. heisst das zb. "Keine Skalierung" verwenden.
Dabei wird das Bild in der eingestellten Größe zb. 10024x768 mittig mit einem Schwarzen Rand dargestellt.

So muss nichts vom Monitor Interpoliert werden und bleib gestochen scharf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scathis (17. September 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal. 

Zur Sicherheit noch eine kleine Nachfrage zu der Treibereinstellung: also das zieht dann von der Graka wirklich nur soviel Leistung als würde man theoretisch an einem kleineren Monitor spielen? Das ist mir ja das wichtigste, dass ich auch an einem grösseren Monitor mit der gleichen Performance und der gleichen Bildqualität spielen kann wie bei meiner momentanen Standard-Auflösung. Und ansonsten gibts da auch keine Probleme bei so einer Einstellung oder so?


Also kurz gesagt, könntet ihr mir dann guten Gewissens ruhig einen grösseren/FullHD Monitor empfehlen, trotz nicht mehr ganz aktueller Graka?


----------



## kelevra (17. September 2009)

Ob du das Bild hochskalierst oder nicht, es kommt dabei ja aauf die Menge der zu berechnenden Pixel an, und die bleiben ja bei der selben Auflöung gleich.

Wenn es dich also nicht stört auf einem 24" FullHD Monitor in einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 mit dicken schwarzen Rändern zu spielen, dann geht das problemlos. Für die GraKa ist das kein größerer oder kleinerer Monitor, die gibt nämlich das Bild einfach in einer gewissen Auflösung aus.

Perfomanceeinbrüche sind nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## mayo (17. September 2009)

kelevra schrieb:


> Ob du das Bild hochskalierst oder nicht, es kommt dabei ja aauf die Menge der zu berechnenden Pixel an, und die bleiben ja bei der selben Auflöung gleich.
> 
> Wenn es dich also nicht stört auf einem 24" FullHD Monitor in einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 mit dicken schwarzen Rändern zu spielen, dann geht das problemlos. Für die GraKa ist das kein größerer oder kleinerer Monitor, die gibt nämlich das Bild einfach in einer gewissen Auflösung aus.
> 
> Perfomanceeinbrüche sind nicht zu erwarten.



Genau.
Die Graka berechnet nur die tatsächlichen Pixel! Also zb. 800x600. Skalierung wird dann in dem Fall vom Monitor übernommen. 

Und die Ränder sind garnicht so schlim, hab bis zum 1.5 Patch BF2 auch im "Rahmen" gezockt. Dafür gestochen scharf.


----------



## Scathis (17. September 2009)

Ok, danke nochmal an alle! 

bin jetzt in der schwierigen Entscheidung zwischen folgenden Modellen:
LG  W2442P
BenQ G2411HD 
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM 

Ist davon einer zu empfehlen oder einer strikt abzulehnen?


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2009)

Kann dir den BenQ E2200HD empfehlen - ein 22" mit Full HD Auflösung.
Als HDA Variante (ohne DVI und HDMI Anschluss) für 134€ zu haben; der normale (HD) kostet rund 155€

mfG


----------

